# Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD



## Panafax1 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kann mir von euch vieleicht einer erklären worin der unterschied bei den stella rollen von shimano liegt 

also zum beispiel Stella SW / FD / SFD 

bei einer steht zum beispiel Salzwasser Fest bei der anderen nur Salzwasser geeignet und würdet ihr die rollen in Norwegen benutzen ?


Danke schon mal Panafax


----------



## Khaane (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Der Unterschied liegt in den Rollengrößen, Kurbelknauf, Übersetzung etc.

Wenn überhaupt für Norwegen, dann die Stella SW.

Wobei ich niemals soviel Geld für eine Shimano ausgeben würde.
Man kriegt für seine 600 € nie und nimmer einen angemessenen Gegenwert.

Wenn ich schon soviel Geld für eine Rolle investiere, dann muss es was absolut robustes, mit hoher Fertigungsqualität ohne Plastik oder Carbonmist sein.

Da würde ich mir gleich die Van-Staal aus den USA bestellen, erst recht wenn man damit vor hat in Norwegen auf dem Meer zu angeln.


----------



## serviola (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Einen schönen Abend,

Die Grössen 1000 - 4000 heissen jetzt Stella FD. (nachfolgerin der FB)

Die Grössen ab 5000 bis 20 000 heissen nun SW oder PG. Der Unterschied ist die Getriebeübersetzung. PG steht für Power Gear und es handelt sich um die Jigging Version, für's Poppern solltest du also die Schnelle SW kaufen.

Salzwasser fest sind sämtliche Stellas! Ich wiederspreche meinem Vorredner und kann Vielfischern gut zur Stella oder Daiwa raten. Wer eine Designerrolle für die Vitrine möchte kann zur grottenhässlichen VS oder ähnlich Unausgereiftem greifen. Man muss das Zeugs nur Mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Hechtralle (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*



serviola schrieb:


> Einen schönen Abend,
> 
> Die Grössen 1000 - 4000 heissen jetzt Stella FD. (nachfolgerin der FB)
> 
> ...


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch,ich nehme zb.die 5000 FA zum werfen von grossen Wobblern genauso wie zum Pilken und schleppen auf der Ostsee in Verbindung mit der Leshat Shore Game,zum reinen Spinnangeln auf dem Bodden(also grosse Köder)Rolle 4000 Fireblood mit Rute 50-100Gr,auf Zander mit Gufi 3000 FD mit Speedmaster 15-40Gr.Bisjetzt NULL Probleme!!


----------



## Piere (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

@Khane
wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit den angesprochenen Shimanos bzw. Van Staal.:q


----------



## Khaane (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Die Stella hab ich schon im Laden getestet, läuft wunderbar und ist über alle Zweifel erhaben. Aber läuft nur unwesentlich besser als eine Twinpower.

Die Van-Staal konnte ich live noch nicht testen, aber mir geht es nicht um den "Nutzenfaktor", sondern um wertige und robuste Verarbeitung sowie dem Sammelfaktor.

Da ist die Van-Staal wohl eine andere Klasse als die Shimano.

Wer nur ein Arbeitstier sucht, der kann genauso gut auf die Twinpower zurückgreifen.


PS: Welche Rolle hast du denn schon getestet und hast du überhaupt schon mal deine Erfahrungen mit Rollen oder Ruten im Forum veröffentlicht?



Piere schrieb:


> @Khane
> wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen mit den angesprochenen Shimanos bzw. Van Staal.:q


----------



## Khaane (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Wo liegen denn die tatsächlich praxisrelevanten Unterschiede einer Stella zu einer Twinpower - Bzw. würde ich gerne Unterschiede erfahren, die den Aufpreis gerechtfertigen.

Gibt es Einsatzzwecke der Stella, die eine Twinpower nicht bewältigen kann?


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

@Khaane

Das ist doch eine theoretische Diskussion.
Natürlich kann die TP das bewältigen.
Eine Ryobi Zauber oder Applause vieleicht sogar noch besser.
Ich habe eine Japan TP und eine Stella im Dauerbetrieb (Barsch bzw. Hechtrute) und die Unterschiede in der Präzision merkt man definitiv erst beim Fischen.
Die alte Europa Twinpower FB halte ich für eine Mogelpackung.
Technium mit paar mehr Lagern gleich doppelter Preis.
Hoffentlich ist die Neue TP besser.


----------



## serviola (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Man sollte eigentlich immer nur über Sachen urteilen, die man selbst besitzt, bzw. uasreichend getestet hat
> 
> Ich kann z.B. ein Urteil über die Stellas FA,FB und FD abgeben wobei ich mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen kann, dass bei normalen Pflege (nach Salzwassergebrauch Rolle mit Süßwasser abspühlen) diese Rollen definitiv salzwasserfest sind
> 
> Zum Stella- / TP-Vergleich im Laden durch reines "Begrabbeln" sag ich mal lieber nix|uhoh:


 
100% Zustimmung. Warum äussern sich immer wieder Berater und Helfer die die Rollen nicht kennen, gar fischen?

Ich habe selbst, bzw. Zugriff zu jeder der hier angesprochenen Rollen gehabt. Die kleinen TP 2500 - 4000 Fb habe ich nach wenigen Tagen spinnfischen weiter verkauft, sind zu wackelig. Die 5000 FB ist nun 2,5 Jahre im Bestand, hat 3 Thunfische und unzählige Boniten über sich ergehen lassen, sie ist ihr Geld nicht wert wenn es um den schweren Meereseinsatz geht. Das Getriebe u.a. sind austausch würdig. 
Die TP 5000 HG (die von vielen hier mystifizierte Japanversion) habe ich wegen dem hohen Gewicht entsprechen schnell veräussert, sehe sie jedoch jeden zweiten Tag. Sie könnte übrigens baugleich mit der TP Fa sein. Ist auch 2,5 Jahre und hat nur 10tel der Fische gesehen (vorallem keine Grossen), deshalb hierzu keine Aussage.

Die Stella FA's, wenn schon Gewicht, dann wenigsten dieses. Die Rollen halten seit 2,5 Jahren alles was sie versprechen. Für Jiggen und schweres Spinnfischen in 6, 10 +20 k.
Was ich hier als vergleichbar ansehe sind die Saltigas, aber leider noch gewichtiger + teurer. Jedem das seine.

Die Stella FD, die kleinen Grössen ab 1000 - 4000FD aufwärts mit einschraubbarer Kurbel, seidenweichem Lauf. Genau auf beides kommt es mir beim Spinnfischen an, keine Fehlinformationen durch raue Getriebe, untaugliche Lager etc.. Dazu traumhaft leicht und auch bei Fehlfängen (wenn es mal grösser kommt als erwartet) ein zuverlässiger Partner. Mann muss sich nur mal die Bremsleistungen der diskutierten Rollen ansehen und gegenüber stellen. Shimano Spanien gewährt dazu noch 3 Jahre Garantie, alles was eine VS und andere Exoten nicht zu bieten haben. 
Ich habe gute Anglerfreunde schon mit Tränen über ihre Fehlkäufe in den Augen sehen müssen.

Die hier oben angesprochen Stella Fa + FD Rollen kosten alle zwischen knapp 400 € und maximal 500 €. 

Zuletzt, meine Rollen kennen nur Salzwasser. Über die billigen Einsteigerrollen von Shimano will ich hier nichts weiter ausführen. Nach einigen Doppelkäufen, bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass haltbare Sachen mir auf Dauer den grösseren Spass bereiten. Die Rechnung geht dann auf, wenn du deine Fehlkäufe nach 2 Jahren schon wieder erneuern musst, siehe mein TP 5000 FB, hätte ich sie doch gleich abgeschoben.:c


----------



## Piere (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

@Khaane
ich selber habe 2 Stella FD (3000 und 4000). Über das, was vor mir geschrieben wurde, kann ich nichts weiter beitragen.
Die FD 4000 hatte ich bislang höchstens eine Stunde, die 3000 noch gar nicht im Einsatz
Ich bin eigentlich nur der Gelegenheit Spinnangler, sitze eher an.
Vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr in der kommenden Zeit noch besser.
Allerdings bin ich momentan durch Armfraktur ghandicapt.


----------



## mb83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

was meint ihr 100 -130 euro sparen udn die alte stella fb kaufen oder  mehr geld ausgeben und das neure fd model nehemen??wie sieht das den mit den doppelkurbeln aus für die alten/neuen stella model?


----------



## Khaane (13. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Lass dir die Rollen im Shop zeigen und entscheide selbst.


----------



## mb83 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

war gerade im shop und hatte ne fireblood 2500 twin power 2500 fb und dam quick 2000 in der hand muss sagen die firblood hat mir von den dreien am besten gefallen dazu hatte ich dann auch noch die fireblood 2,70 mh in der hand die rute hat sich sehr gut in der hand angefühlt dazu hatte ich dann noch die lesath 2,70  h die hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen allein schon wegen den korkgriff bloss fand ich den griff nen bisschen zur kurz.

preise: 

fireblood 2500 429 euro und die rute fireblood 379 euro 

stella .......... 4 monate wartezeit 480 euro

twin power fb um die 200 euro

quick 2000 170 euro

was meint ihr zuschlage oder eher nichtm obwohl ich ja das objekt der begierde die stella 2500 nicht in der hand hatte


----------



## Khaane (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Die Fireblood ist ebenfalls sehr gut, die Twinpower habe ich mir heute auch angeschaut - Absoluter Müll für das Geld. (Technium finde ich besser, wobei Plastikgehäuse )

Ich persönlich würde die Stella oder Fireblood im Ausland bestellen, man spart doch beträchtlich.

Wobei das aufgrund der Garantie nicht jedermanns Sache ist


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Khaane...
das Problem ist nur du bekommst keine Fireblood (rolle) in Übersee....

weder in JP noch USA.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

einzig die Sephia in Japan (übrigens ein schickes und gut funzendes Röllchen) 
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php?currency=EUR&cPath=22_81_83_137
wäre ähnlich der Europäischen Fireblööd
mit Zoll usw bist aber auch bei ca 370-380€
die war vor dem starken Yen und der Bankenkrise ne ganze Stange günstiger....


----------



## Khaane (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Klar gibt es die Fireblood in Übersee. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-FIREBLO...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


Ob es sich lohnt muss man aber genau ausrechnen - Bei dem derzeitigen Dollarkurs schwierig.


----------



## rainer1962 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Minstor ist Malaye
wenn ich Übersee sage meine ich eigentlich JP oder USA, sry falsch ausgedrückt.....
Shimanotackle für Europa in Malaysia produziert hat bei mir immer nen "schalen Beigeschmack" die Sachen sind oft nicht gleichwertig mit den in JP (für den JP Markt) hergestellten Waren.|gr:
wie gesagt bei dem starken Yen und dem Dollar muss man sich zurnZeit eh überlegen was man sich importiert.
Die Sephia war mal bei 200€ gestanden, da hat es sich gelohnt, ähnl.die Certate und co, momentan ordere ich nur das was es hier nicht gibt.


----------



## Khaane (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Ob sich die Fireblood aus Malaysia oder Deutschland bestellt unterscheidet, weiss ich nicht - Aber das Deutschland-Modell ist ja kein Japan-Modell 

Am besten direkt bei Minstor nachfragen, ob Made in Japan draufsteht.

Für 200 € war die Sephia ein absolutes Schnäppchen - Gabs die bei Plat.jp für den Kurs?


----------



## mb83 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

kann mir jemand vielleicht nochmal sagen wie teuer ne ersatzspule für die stella/fireblood ist

bekommt man hier in deustchland überhaupt ne doppelkurbel für die stella wenn ja wie teuer is son ding? 

hab vorhin beim händler nichts genaues erfahren können


----------



## Khaane (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Schau einfach bei Ebay.com nach, sind genug E-Spulen drin 

Wg. der Doppelkurbel fragst du am besten direkt bei Shimano nach - Finde die Kurbel der Stradic nicht gelungen.



mb83 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand vielleicht nochmal sagen wie teuer ne ersatzspule für die stella/fireblood ist
> 
> bekommt man hier in deustchland überhaupt ne doppelkurbel für die stella wenn ja wie teuer is son ding?
> 
> hab vorhin beim händler nichts genaues erfahren können


----------



## mb83 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

ich finde die doppelkurbel zum spinnsischen halt einfahc genial


zu den e spulen konnte ich nichts finden bei ebay


und nun klärt mich nochmal bitte auf wie die aspire fa ist??hat sie nun das glecih innenleben wie die alte stella?wenn nicht mit welcher rolle kann man die aspire vergleichen

ach ja und was meint ihr nun sollte man das geld noch in eine stella fb investieren oder doch gleich die neuen kaufen??


----------



## Khaane (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__shiman...3A1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_sopZ15QQ_scZ1


----------



## mb83 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

ah ok danke ....... hab natürlich nur in der deutschen bucht nachgesehen |rolleyes


----------



## serviola (16. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Preis von heute für die 2008 stella fd 2500

325€ auf der bootsmesse in barcelona oder über die hp des anbieters.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ob sich die Fireblood aus Malaysia oder Deutschland bestellt unterscheidet, weiss ich nicht - Aber das Deutschland-Modell ist ja kein Japan-Modell


 so war das nicht gemeint...
die Fblood aus Malaysia ist baugleich mit der bei uns erhältlichen, die wird ja dort auch für den Europa Markt produziert und gibt es in JP so nicht. Die Unterschiede ausser den versch. Größen und Kugellagerangaben (Sephia-Fireblood) kenne ich nicht wirklich, da ich nur Sephia fische.

 Was die abgespeckten Serien betrifft (Bsp TP) ich glaube nicht, dass die für unseren Markt in JP produziert werden sondern eher auch in M. das ist es was ich sagen wollte, dass bei diversen "gleichen Rollen" doch große Unterschiede zwischen den für Europa hergestellten und für Jp hergestellten Markt besteht. Der Preis aber bei uns eher höher ist als dort....





> Für 200 € war die Sephia ein absolutes Schnäppchen - Gabs die bei Plat.jp für den Kurs?


Plat warens 200-220€ weiß net mehr genau, bei Ginrin war der Tiefstpreis 150€ zuzügl. Zoll und MWSt versteht sich.


----------



## mb83 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

nabend ich war vorhin mal in nen anderen angeladen in der hand hatte ich die MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 für 595 euro die twin power fc reihe und mal wieder ne fireblood und  4000 twin power fb.

also die MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 is ja echt der mega oberhammer!so nun brauch ich noch mal ne stella und ne aspire in den händen.

die win power fb läuft aufjedenfall etwas naja schwergängiger will ich nicht sagen aber wann merkt dasd man ne spule rauf und runter bewegt blöd zubeschreiben.naja die fc hat was........ ja kurbel wackelt und halt ne eratzspule das natürlich top

kann mir jemand was zur aspire fa sagen wie is der lauf im vergleich zu den getesteten rollen mein händler meinte so wie die fireblood was sagt ihr dazu................


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*



mb83 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was zur aspire fa sagen wie is der lauf im vergleich zu den getesteten rollen mein händler meinte so wie die fireblood was sagt ihr dazu................


Also die Stella-Fireblood Klasse läuft nochmal einen Tick sanfter als die Aspire FA - alle neu im Regal. Dafür ist die auch nicht so ein extremer Leichtbau, das kommt dazu. Wie es nach einiger Zeit dazu relativ ausssieht, darüber habe ich keine vergleichbaren Erfahrungen. Die Stella's bekomme ich dann immer nur kaputt in die Finger, fast immer derselbe "Auffahrschaden". :g
Also schon zwei verschiedene Karosserien, jeweils mit Vor- und Nachteilen. Die neue Aspire FA in optimal läuft wie eine neue Red Arc in Optimal, und fühlt sich auch mehr nach "Metallbrocken" an.

Für jemanden, der wie ich öfter mal keinen Platz im Wasser hat den Fisch laufen zu lassen und auch nicht groß ausbremsen kann - sprich kein Spielraum sonst ist der Fisch in Steinen oder Holz weg, der braucht einfach eine Klasse Zugkräftigeres Gerat als die zarte Shimano Oberklasse. 
Da wäre von Shimano DE die Aspire FA die beste.

Die superleichten superleicht laufenden sind in ihrem Element, da wo eleganter laufen lassen und gedrillt wird. Auf dem Boot auf dem Meer hat man meist viel Platz.

Das man mit den WS-Rollen aber Pumpen muss, halte ich für eine unbillige Einschränkung.


----------



## mb83 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

guten morgen an alle ..................is natürlich nen hamma mit der preis erhöhung ab 1.12 bei shimano..............10% ohne worte


----------



## Chrizzi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie die Händler das weitergeben



Das klar. 20% oben drauf. :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Stella SW FD SFD*

Oh... die bösen Shimanskis erhöhen die Preise, das geht ja gar nicht... 

Wenn wir schon von Preiserhöhungen sprechen, dann sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, daß auch DAM und Spro gewaltig an der Preisschraube gedreht haben...

Übrigens steht die nächste Strompreiserhöhung auch ins Haus...

Mach sich mal keiner Illusionen, daß was günstiger werden könnte.
Zugegeben, tanken ist günstiger geworden, bloß um welchen Preis? 

Einfach nur meckern hilft nix...


----------

